# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Izdajalice pomoć kod dojenja?

## zutaminuta

Philips se počeo promovirati kao podrška dojenju. Majkama koje imaju ragade, mastitis, čija djeca nemaju dobar hvat. http://www.supermame.hr/2018/11/06/s...Zf7jZAaneIssTM

----------


## Calista

Moji klinci nisu nikad prihvatili bocicu (ni dudu), ali izdajalica mi je dobro dosla. Imala sam veliku produkciju mlijeka pa i problem sa jakim letdownom pa mi je izdajalica pomogla da bude lakse meni i bebi. Izdojeno mlijeko sam bacala.

----------


## jelena.O

Moj veliki je s dva i pol mjeseca dobio sizu na cicu,poslije sam skužila u čem je problem,ali i kad je to riješeno nikad više nije prihvatio cicu,izdvajala sam punih godinu dana i pio je to mlijeko

----------


## VeraM

Vidjela sam kod svog ginekologa te letke. Mogu reć da mi se čak čine ok. Do jedno 30ak stranica (manjeg formata) pišu savjeti za dojenje, položaji, izdajanje ručno, što kod uvučenih bradavica, što kod oštećenih, soor... Tek zadnjig 5 str su njihovi proizvodi. Baš ću idući put uzeti taj letak da mogu detaljnije pogledat.

----------


## Fines

Ja bih da podijelim svoje iskustvo vezano za elektricne izdajalice. Prvo sam koristila (kršitelj koda) gdje je izdajanje 150 ml trajalo 30-60 min, poslije Medela gdje bih 150 ml izdojila za 10-20 min. zavisno da li su dojke pune. Prezadovoljna sam Medela elektricnom izdajalicom i dajem joj veliku predbost u odnosu na (kršitelj koda).

----------

